# Welcher Fisch ist das?



## felispapa (14. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

könnt Ihr mir bei der Bestimmung dieses Fisches helfen?

Das Tierchen ist etwa 4cm lang. 

vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Michael


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Hallo Michael,

ich hab Dich mal in die Fischabteilung verschoben. Mit ein bisschen Glück ist das  "nur" ein __ Moderlieschen. Aber das werden die Fachleute bestimmt besser wissen.


----------



## felispapa (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Durch das Verschieben des Themas, erscheint es aber leider nicht mehr auf der Startseite- und fällt somit niemandem mehr ins Auge


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fischbestimmung*

Sorry, aber das stimmt nicht.


----------



## lissbeth66 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Ich bin auch kein großer Fischkenner aber das sieht wirklich nach __ Moderlieschen aus.


----------



## Baschdi (15. Aug. 2012)

Oder ne __ Goldorfe?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Hallo ,

was wird one S geschrieben ?

Wiso heißen diese Fische eigentlich Moderliesen ?

Schwimme sie etwa im Moder ?

Gruß Stephan mit S aber one X


----------



## Schaffi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 2
wird von nem App auf dem Handy mitverschickt. Soll heißen er hat den Beitrag übers Handy und nicht über nen Computer geschrieben  

Zu der Frage warum es so heißt:


> Allerdings deuten viele Namen darauf hin, dass dieser kleine Fisch früher den Menschen wohlbekannt und vertraut war: Zwerglaube, Schneiderkarpfen, Sonnenfischchen oder Moderloseken und Mutterloseken heißt das __ Moderlieschen auch. Der Name Mutterloseken bezog sich auf die Ansicht, dass dieses Fischchen auch ohne Eltern entstehen könne, denn das Moderlieschen tritt manchmal plötzlich in Massen auf. “Regnlöje“ heißen Moderlieschen im Dänischen. Dieser Name bezieht sich auf die Ansicht, dass die Fische gewissermaßen mit dem Regen vom Himmel fallen (im Deutschen spricht man entsprechend ja auch von Froschregen, wenn im Juni die jungen Grasfrösche und Erdkröten zu Tausenden aus den Gewässern an Land gekommen sind).


Quelle
Es heißt halt ( unter anderen) so


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

aber es lebt nicht im Moder 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

da wir viele Lieschen haben , würde ich das auch für ein __ Moderlieschen halten


----------



## Andrea H. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das?*

Hallo,
bin auch der Meinung __ Moderlieschen, habe selber viele und die großen Augen, der schlanke Körper und die Größe passen, auch der nach oben geöffnete Mund. Meine Moderlischen fangen die __ Fliegen die übern Teich fliegen in akrobatischen Luftsprüngen, ich weiß zwar nicht ob das spezifisch für die Fischle ist, aber vielleicht sind sie ja auch daran zu erkennen.

Liebe Grüße Andrea


----------

